# Blue Eye



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chances are its the frame overo gene at play.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Chances are its the frame overo gene at play.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She is a purebred quarter horse.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

They can still carry frame.

All white on any and every horse, no matter how little, is caused by pinto genes.

The exception *could* be appy patterns. Those are difficult for me. LoL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Could be both splash and frame actually. The crooked snip would be splash, but the star would be frame and frame would be blocking any white on the legs. 

QHs carry frame, splash, and sabino.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

They also carry LP and PATN


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> They also carry LP and PATN


 Dont go there! Those are just toooooo confusing. HaHaHa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

It's a common misconception that white "paint" genes can't show up in other non "colored" horse breeds. She probably has frame, splash or both. Your probably not planning to breed her but if you do I'd have her tested for frame and make sure she isn't bred to a frame carrying stud. Two inherited frame genes in a foal = lethal white foal which will always die.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whats a lethal white foal? I was thinking on breeding her in a few years, maybe. If i do breed her, chances are I will not have her tested for genes. But I won't be breeding her for quite a few years yet, so I am not worried.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Overo lethal white sydrome. It would be great that you educate yourself on this as most like your mare carries frame. Here's a wiki link to get you started. Anyone have the link to Angel the lethal white foal it was on someone's blog or website I believe it's one of our members sad story. That would be something good for breezy to read.

Lethal white syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Breezy2011 said:


> Whats a lethal white foal? I was thinking on breeding her in a few years, maybe. If i do breed her, chances are I will not have her tested for genes. But I won't be breeding her for quite a few years yet, so I am not worried.


 Testing her is essential if you are going to breed her. A lethal white foal is not something so easy to avoid and there is no reason not to make every effort (testing) to do so. The big issue with the lethal white foal is that they have incomplete digestive systems and it is 100% fatal, after a painful bout of colic symptoms. You have a beautiful, seemingly healthy foal, that is dead in three days - and they die a horrible death (unless you have the sense to euth immediately).
I would suggest doing some very serious research on this (and other) subject before even considering any breedings.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

This is my friend's QH mare. She is solid except for her large blaze that slightly extends to her eye and a silver dollar sized white spot on her side. She didn't know anything about frame and bred to a frame carrying stud. She just gave birth a few weeks back to a lethal white foal who luckily didn't suffer long and died immediately after birth. Your chances of having one of these foal's if you breed your mare irresponsibly is very likely. But your still young and you may not even ever breed her. This is just to educate you and maybe you can educate others. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah hah I found that link I was talking about. Breezy read this real life experience dealing with OWLS it's very sad educational and informative.
Mountain Music: On the wings of an Angel
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Breezy2011 said:


> Whats a lethal white foal? I was thinking on breeding her in a few years, maybe. If i do breed her, chances are I will not have her tested for genes. But I won't be breeding her for quite a few years yet, so I am not worried.


The test for frame is very simple- it involves you pulling a few mane or tail hairs and mailing them to a lab, such as UC Davis, which charges just $25 for the test. I'd consider this a bare minimum responsibility for breeding any horse that shows frame characteristics as yours does, and a very wise investment even if the horse isn't obviously frame. I can't imagine going through all the time and expense of breeding only to have the foal die within 3 days.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes if you ever plan to breed her please please test her. I know there was another member who also lost a foal to OWLS very sad. Not only for your sake but the mare and future foals as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I didn't say I wouldn't test her, I said I wasn't going to worry about testing her until I am certain I will breed her. I said I might now test her or even probably won't because I am not sure I will breed her. She is only almost 2, I have a lot of years to decide this.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Breezy2011 said:


> Whats a lethal white foal? I was thinking on breeding her in a few years, maybe. If i do breed her, chances are I will not have her tested for genes. But I won't be breeding her for quite a few years yet, so I am not worried.





Breezy2011 said:


> I didn't say I wouldn't test her, I said I wasn't going to worry about testing her until I am certain I will breed her. I said I might now test her or even probably won't because I am not sure I will breed her. She is only almost 2, I have a lot of years to decide this.


Read the first quote above. You did say that "I will not have her tested for genes"


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Try to be careful when you type reread yourself. Remember we can only go by what is posted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Breezy2011 
Whats a lethal white foal? I was thinking on breeding her in a few years, maybe. If I do breed her, chances are I will not have her tested for genes. But I won't be breeding her for quite a few years yet, so I am not worried.


Correction, I said chances are I won't I did not say I didn't.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Breezy2011 said:


> Correction, I said chances are I won't I did not say I didn't.


It came across in a way that sounded like you were saying you will never get her tested even if you do breed her. Testing for frame is very important, especially if you want to breed to a stallion that has frame. Any frame overo horse is Oo, as oo will not have pattern and OO is 100% deadly usually within 72 hours of birth.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The mature and responsible thing to do IS test before breeding. to breed without knowing if your mare is clear or a carrier is asinine...


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Breezy2011 said:


> Correction, I said chances are I won't I did not say I didn't.


Well, then _chances are_ you have just proven yourself to be someone who has no business thinking of breeding their horse.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

themacpack said:


> Well, then _chances are_ you have just proven yourself to be someone who has no business thinking of breeding their horse.


The OP is 15 and still has lots to learn about horses. Breeding is a touchy subject on the forum I'm slightly sorry I brought it up. I doubt she's running off to breed her anytime soon. But breezy part of breeding a horse is being responsible and ruling out possible hazards for both the mare and the foal.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

You are right, I am not going to breed her anytime soon


----------

